# What's Your Food Smoking Bucket List?



## tallbm (Nov 30, 2017)

I am almost close to completing my "bucket list" of smoked food and was curious what others had on their list and what they might have checked off their list.  I figured I'll start it out:

*Scratched Off the List:*

*Brisket *- I am producing some damn good brisket and have my own go to process now
*Prime Rib* - did it but want to come back to it because I know I can improve it
*Whole Turkey* - knocked this out, but still want to do a cure brined one
*State Fair Turkey Drums* - man this is one of my faves!
*Turkey Sandwich Meat* - did this and can't wait for the next iteration to improve/perfect it
*Ground Venison Sandwich Meat* - did a pastrami version of this and wow! Almost perfected
*Bacon* - I love my bacon and I love doing it to an IT of 145F so I can eat it unfried :eek:
*Sausage* - my all pork franks have been kicking tail!
*Salmon Lox* - this was my cold smoke holy grail and a big one for me, I am hooked
*Chicken Galantine* - this is an oddball one that I dreamed up and I love it
*Cured Ham from Scratch* - I didn't know if this one would ever happen but I scored two small back legs of a feral hog and made the ham for this past Thanksgiving :)
*Venison Shanks* - this was a failure and I need to revisit but I did it lol
*Peppers/Chile Powder* - smoked a lot of ChileTepin peppers to make a great chile powder

*Outstanding Items Still to Smoke:*

*Standing Rib Roast* - I want to do a Flinstone style one of these hahaha
*Beef Ribs* - these are on the list and I may tackle them after the new year 
*Jerky* - just haven't gotten to it yet but maybe soon
*Cure Brined Whole Turkey* - have done whole turkeys but not a cured one yet
*Armadillo Eggs* - sausage wrapped cream cheese stuffed jalapenos

Anything not listed that I have smoked are fairly standard smoked items (ribs, pork butt, chicken, etc.)

Let me know if I'm missing any items you feel I should add to my list and let me know what your list(s) are like.  Thanks!!! :D


----------



## motocrash (Nov 30, 2017)

Ok,you've piqued my interest.What is Chicken Galantine?


----------



## tallbm (Nov 30, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Ok,you've piqued my interest.What is Chicken Galantine?


Feast your eyes on this!

Margarita Lime Marinated Chicken Galantine (deboned, stuffed, and wrapped chicken)
http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/smoked-margarita-lime-chicken-galantine.257630/


----------



## motocrash (Nov 30, 2017)

That looks good man! A chicken fatty of sorts.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 1, 2017)

That bird looks really nice, good color and choice of ingredients. Here is one in a Prom Dress.:D...JJ













048.JPG



__ chef jimmyj
__ Jan 15, 2012


















051.JPG



__ chef jimmyj
__ Jan 15, 2012
__ 1


----------



## radio (Dec 1, 2017)

That's quite a list, and some delicious choices!

I am not brave enough to smoke any whole cuts of Venison as the meat is so lean it dries quickly.  Bacon or beef fat kind of overpowers the venison, so other than summer sausage, I'll stick with grilling, baking and frying it.

My "to do" list has bacon and Pork belly still not scratched off. but have accomplished almost everything I wanted to try in the smoker.

By all means, try the beef ribs!  They are so good it defies description, but pricey.  Also try "Boneless beef short ribs".  Have your butcher cut 5 to 8 pounds from the heart of the shoulder clod and smoke that just like brisket.  Use the "Texas crutch" to finish and you will want to do these again and again!


----------



## mowin (Dec 1, 2017)

Don't really have a bucket list.  I just see different things on the site and have to try them.   

Have to agree with you on the vastrami. Stuff is sooooo good.


----------



## phatbac (Dec 1, 2017)

Smoking Bucket list...
Things i have yet to smoke..

1. whole hog
2. build a smoke house -- i know not  meat but something i want to do ..
3. Beef tenderloin
4. whole turkey
5. sausage -- homemade
6. Crown rack of pork
7. some wagyu meat

things i have smoked... I have pics of most of this....
1. prime rib
2. pork butt
3. spare and BB ribs
4. brisket
5. beef back ribs
6. beef short ribs
7. pepper poppers
8. jerky
9. chicken --whole and pieces
10. turkey breast
11. turkey breast roast
12. different beef roasts (bottom/top round, sirloin tip etc.)
13. tri-tip
14. candied bacon  w/ maple syrup
14. hamburgers
15. steak - strip/cowboy ribeye/porterhouse
16. pastrami brisket

there are new things I want to try that i keep seeing but that is pretty much my smoking bucket list.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## tallbm (Dec 1, 2017)

motocrash
Yeah it is an interesting dish :)

chef jimmyj
Oh yeah that looks great!  Way more professional than mine :)

radio

 I am looking forward to some ribs, I just have a tough time finding them and will likely need to go out of the way to visit the butcher shop for them.  Maybe after the new year :)

mowin
Oh yeah man my ground venison pastrami is amazing!

phatbac

Ahhhh you reminded me I want to do like a 20 pound suckling pig!!!!
Great list!


----------



## zerowin (Dec 1, 2017)

BM, that bird looks awesome, especially with the sides!  Your's too JJ :)


----------



## motocrash (Dec 1, 2017)

tallbm said:


> Ahhhh you reminded me I want to do like a 20 pound suckling pig!!!!


Done it a few times and OH LAWDY is it good!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 1, 2017)

On my bucket list is......a whole brisket.  Never even tried brisket.  (Hence my name yankee). 

Message for tallbm,  that short rib I smoke earlier this week was awesome.  Expensive cut of meat, but well worth it.


----------



## tc fish bum (Dec 1, 2017)

different from the norm I _have done : whole venison, yea it turned out well. think ky. mutton, turtle,woodcock, pidgeon_
never have done : goose, how have I not done a goose?


----------



## motocrash (Dec 1, 2017)

Spotted Owl


----------



## mosparky (Dec 1, 2017)

Dang near everything I've seen on here.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 3, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Done it a few times and OH LAWDY is it good!



Been researching Suckling Pig. Seems every inch would be butter tender regardless of finished IT. Question is, is there sufficient Fat to maintain moistness and what IT are you looking for? Hot and Fast or Low and Slow, any other Tricks to perfection? Thanks...JJ


----------



## motocrash (Dec 3, 2017)

chef jimmyj said:


> Been researching Suckling Pig. Seems every inch would be butter tender regardless of finished IT. Question is, is there sufficient Fat to maintain moistness and what IT are you looking for? Hot and Fast or Low and Slow, any other Tricks to perfection? Thanks...JJ


I have to start by telling you about the German friend of the family.He grew up roasting meat on a schwenker setup.He was a mason by trade and built his own house on 13 acres which was a farmette.In his house was a wood fired "kocher" that he designed and built.It had a 3pc grate which totaled 32" x 60" and was wood fired and open on 3 sides,kinda like an elevated huge fireplace/firepit.This thing was where most peoples breakfast nook/dinette would be adjoining the kitchen.The fire was tended with a rake and shovel,usually with 2 grates in place and the fire at one end but sometimes all 3 grates for a big party.It was/is Freakin' awesome.He is dead and gone,house sold and I no longer can use the beauty....:( 
On to the pig....Splayed out/butterflied, oiled and rubbed on meat side,flipped and repeated on skin side.Put on kocher meat side down for about 30 mins.Flipped over and cooked for about 2 hrs while mopping until IT reached and average of 135.Rake coals back to fire end and let sit for about 30 mins.The fire brick kept radiating of course.I have also done a real small one- 14Lb that was killed by a boar on a 22 Weber kettle.250 for ~3 hrs with indirect coals piled on both sides but with legs cut off at elbows.
Fat-very little but a different fat than a grown pig.Very gelatinous and melts easily.
Yes It stays moist and succulent
Average IT of 145-150 after rest
Tricks to perfection...I am not that adept at it but it's easier and waaay faster then a whole hog.

Bill


----------



## ristau5741 (Dec 3, 2017)

For me, short term, pretty simple, Salmon, and some sort of cold smoke, probably a block of cheddar.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 3, 2017)

Yea, I want to cold smoke a block of cheese on my WSM.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 4, 2017)

Man great feedback guys! (BTW, multi quote is causing server failures so just putting names in here for replys)

zerowin
Thanks it was amazing!!! I need to revisit it.

motocrash
Yeah I bet! I just need to find a little one, I'm sure I'll pay through the nose for one.  Maybe a Mexican or Chinese meat market may have one for less than an arm an a leg.

yankee2bbq
Whole brisket is the way to go.  Your biggest issue may be finding the cut and not paying a bajillion dollars a pound for it.
Yeah I saw your short ribs and they looked AMAZING!  They are on my list lol.


tc fish bum
Wow that's an interesting list, the whole venison seems interesting.
As for goose, I don't duck or goose hunt or have a place too :(  I would love to try and get some of those birds.  While in Wisconsin, I was told that goose is best done as sausage... which I think would be great as well.

motocrash
Spotted Owl??? It tasted like bald eagle :P (just a silly joke)

mosparky
This thread is great for ideas so far.

ristau5741
I have yet to do hot smoke salmon, I think I prefer grilled too much to hot smoke some.  I LOVE my salmon lox which is cold smoked!
I like the idea of smoked cheese but I am waaaaaaay too lactose intolerant to go in on a bunch of dairy items hahaha.  If it was lactose free cheese made from real milk that had the lactose broken down in the milk before the cheese was made, then I would be all over it!


----------



## motocrash (Dec 4, 2017)

I see you've heard the joke too.I wonder if it's here in the jokes section.


----------



## troutman (Dec 4, 2017)

I used to smoke cigarettes .... does that count ??


----------



## tallbm (Dec 14, 2017)

Oh man I think I need to add a Crown Roast to my list!

I wouldn't mind doing a beef standing rib roast that way but I will likely start with a pork or lamb rib roast to figure it out :)


----------



## phatbac (Dec 14, 2017)

Looking good...
I think im going to do a Christmas crown rack of pork!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 14, 2017)

Things I have smoked that would have been on a bucket list if I had one (not sure if I can remember everything).
1. Beef: tri tip, brisket, brisket point, cross rib roast, chuck roast (smoked, then prepared and wrapped Mexican style, Cuban style, Texas style, faux burnt ends, smoked then shredded, Pepper Stout, Coca Cola style, wine braised), short ribs, beef spare ribs, bottom round (jerky), and ground chuck burgers.   
2. Poultry: whole chickens and turkeys, parted chicken and turkeys (including boneless)(including wings, quarters, legs, split breasts), necks and gizzards (not the liver).  
3. Pork: spare ribs (favorite), baby back ribs (rarely), loins, sirloins, tenderloins, Cabackian bacon, buckboard bacon, butts (bone-in and boneless), picnics, loin chops, Country Spare Ribs (aka CSRs), and double smoked hams.  
4. Combination of ground meats; meat loaf prepared several different ways using beef, pork, and turkey, meat balls (same beef/pork/turkey or just beef/pork), franks, and sausages. 
5. Veggies and nuts: asparagus, corn, russets, onions/carrots/potatoes/garlic (separately and together), almonds (Asian, BBQ, beefy, chili lime, honey/maple, maple cinnamon, salt and vinegar), pecans, walnuts (didn't like 'em), cauliflower, squash (several types), and broccoli.  
6. Fish: shrimp and salmon (we're not big fish eaters), smoked shrimp/grits (smoke was overpowering)
7. Misc: pizza, bread, beans (several different styles), and mac n' cheese. 

Remaining on bucket list.
1. Beef: prime rib (I've grill smoked them, but not on my WSM), beef clod, pastrami, and oxtail.
2. Poultry: any game bird.
3. Pork: suckling and whole pig (would like to build a cinder block pit to do it)
4. Ground meat: make my own sausages.
5. Fish: swordfish, shark. 
6. Cold: smoked cheese, lox.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 14, 2017)

Man noboundries not a whole lot left on the list lol.
I should be doing some Salmon Lox tomorrow or the day after.

I would love some suckling pig as well.  If I can shoot a little 20 pound I'm all over it :)


----------

